# How many inches is considered to be a large skillet?



## Ilovemeatloaf (Feb 14, 2016)

I often see recipes that say to make them in a large skillet, but the largest skillet I have is 10 inches and I sometimes don't think it is big enough so i end up not trying the recipe. When a recipe calls for a large skillet , how big do they mean? Do they mean something that is like 14 inches? How big is your biggest skillet and where did you find it? I have been looking for a bigger skillet at walmart and i don't think they have anything bigger than 10 in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2016)

I use my 3.5 quart sauté pans more than anything else. I like how the straight sides contain everything inside. I only use a skillet for recipes of 2 cups or less. 

I have two sauté pans. One is 11 inches wide and the other is 10 inches and a little deeper. I love these pans.

I bought my 3.5 quart, 11 inch All-Clad sauté pan when I received some money for a freelance job and my birthday. Several years later, my husband bought me a set of Calphalon pans for Christmas that included another sauté pan - it's deeper than the All-Clad. They both have their uses.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 14, 2016)

I have several 12-inch skillets.  One of which is made of cast iron.

I don't think I've ever seen a 14-inch one but they may be available from restaurant supply sellers.

My 12-inch ones seem to be large enough for any recipe I've come across and I've been cooking for nearly 60 years.

Edited to add:  I just did a little Internet sleuthing and there are a number of 14-inch skillets available.  However, I would imagine that something that large, filled with food, would be a bit difficult to manage.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 15, 2016)

I have 8", 10", 12" and 14" skillets.  For a recipe calling for large I would use the 12" or 14".


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 15, 2016)

Ilovemeatloaf said:


> I often see recipes that say to make them in a large skillet, but the largest skillet I have is 10 inches...


Do you have a gas or electric stove? If you're cooking with electric, you probably shouldn't use a pan much bigger than the size of your burner. If your burner measures 10", a 12" pan is probably the maximum since you don't want more than an inch of overlap beyond the outer edge of the burner for efficient cooking.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 15, 2016)

When I have lots of ingredients that I don't think will fit easily in my skillet, I substitute my large cooking pot instead.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm sure they are talking about 12 inch. Who even has 14 inch pan? Ok, I do, but that is not a common size by any stretch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2016)

lol, Charlie


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm very happy with this, and use it often.....

Circulon® Momentum 12" Deep Skillet with Lid - JCPenney


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 15, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I'm sure they are talking about 12 inch. Who even has 14 inch pan? Ok, I do, but that is not a common size by any stretch.
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


  I've got you beat - I have a 16" Calphalon


http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Com...p/B00005CET9/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


  It's not really a saute pan, as it's thinner than regular Calphalon pans.  I've successfully used it on a 4" gas burner.  It works for things that are lightly sauteed and then left to simmer for a while, or get finished in the oven (like my paella).  It doesn't heat the periphery as much as the center, but for some dishes it works fine.  I don't think Calphalon makes it any more.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a slew of skillets: Non-stick in 8-, 10-, and 12-inch from Target for less than 30 bucks for all three; cast iron in in 8-, 10-, and 12-inches, tri-ply in 10 and 12 inches; and a humongous 8 quart tri-ply saute pan. The most used are the non-stick and when the non-stick gets scratched or quits non-sticking for any reason, I throw them in the recycle bin and go buy 3 more! I used to buy the really cheap non-sticks at the restaurant supply place, but they're aluminium and won't work on an induction burner.


----------

